# Job Scam from Exclusive Wears?



## Cinka (Dec 21, 2009)

The other day I received this: 

Dear Photographer,

    My name is Tiffanie Caulfield, I'm a freelance modeling agent. I e-mailed you regarding your post on Guru.com â Find Freelancers for Hire. Get Your Project Done.. I was thrilled when i saw your work and I appreciate it. I work with a newly opened clothing store in California named Exclusive Wears. Currently we are working on promotional sales and advert for the store, There are some models that are ready for the  publishing and posing of the Stores Sales Promo Magazine to boost their sales and help them pave there way up the clothing industry meeting up with the world of fashion today.

Sincerely I will be honored if i can work with you on this project, you can come on board has a professional Photographer, Shots will be taken to advertise the stores products ranging from casual wears,Dinner gowns,cooperate wears both for male and female.

   Three fantastic models will be assigned to you,the models will be taking there shots for three hours meaning you will be needed for the same period of time. Let me know your charging plan for 3 hours just for a day shoot. The shot will be held on the 29th Dec. 2009 and the pictures will be used for the promotion sales and website designing.. The Store will be responsible for the provision of getting you to the studio where the shoot will be taking.In order to incorporate different flavor into the magazine the shoot will be taking in different cities,as soon as we both agree, the photographer will make arrangement for a suitable location for the shoot and he will be coming over to meet you up so that the shooting can be done in good time. Let me know if you're ok with $520 for 3 hours of your time and service for all 3 models.

   In order to be certainly sure that i have you booked for that date,funds will be sent to you immediately on confirmation of your payment information as clearly outlined below this e-mail. After payment has been received, the photo shoot will be taken and sent to the store. The whole crew (the Hari Stylist,the models,the wardrobe manager) will be delighted to work with you.

In order for booking arrangements to be made as soon as possible, I need you to provide me with the following details:

Name in full.
Residential address in full.
City..
State...
Zip/postal code...
Phone number...(cell and home)
Age...
Sex...
E-mail Address:
Charges...$520 (3 hours)
Any previous experience...
I wait your quick response

Tiffanie Caulfield. 

My spidey senses started tingling, but I decided to investigate further. I looked up the name of the girl, company, and info on whether this was a scam. I couldn't find any info aside from one other person on Model Mayhem saying they got the email and received a check, but didn't cash it. It sounds like a scam, but what puzzles me is: If they're sending me a check, how does the scam work? If it's a bad check, what happens if I try to cash it? 

Has anyone else received emails like this or from the same people? 

Thanks!
~Kristen


----------



## Cinka (Dec 21, 2009)

Update: I just called my bank to ask what MY penalties would be if I tried to cash I bad check and they said: A $4 fee and that's it. 

So how does this work?


----------



## Overread (Dec 21, 2009)

If it is a scam is simple - they "make an error" and overpay you. They then spin you a story that they need repayment fast and ask you to return the money. Of course their cheque will bounce, but if you send the money back before (in good faith) they get to keep the money you send them.


----------



## KmH (Dec 21, 2009)

It's rife with syntax errors and puncuation errors. :lmao:

"the models will be taking there shots for three hours meaning you will be needed for the same period of time". :lmao:

That aint happenin' because there's set up and post processing time, not to mention nothing is said about use licensing for the images, copyright ownership, contracts, etc.


----------



## Overread (Dec 21, 2009)

its a hack from the first line
"Dear Photographer,"

anyone who runs a professional online website will often have at the very least a webname or company name and anyone hiring a photographer would really put in enough time to view their website and find out this key information. Dear Photographer can arrive in any email address - and since it costs nothing to send it does not matter that most will lable it spam- afew will be photographers.


----------



## jbylake (Dec 21, 2009)

Wanna really have some fun? Email them back, going into great detail, how you couldn't possibly accept money for such a valuable learning experience, with such a solid and reputable company. Offer to charter your own jet, make your own lodging arrangements, and bring your own staff or assistants. Offer to pay _them_ for the experience, then send them a bad check. Go to some of the most disgusting porn sites you can find, select some ultra deviant (barely legal) pictures, download them, and send them as your most relevant representative work. Throw in a couple of lousy point and shoot photo's of a fire hydrant, just for good measure.

Make sure your cc includes (visible to all) their states attorney general, your states attorney general, the CIA, the NSA, the FBI, the National Orginzation for Women (NOW), and throw in a couple of Radical Muslim Jihadist's websites just for good measure. (No Veiled ladies please). Heck, might throw in the POTUS, just for fun.

Open a beer, coke, or whatever your vice of choice is. Set back, wait, but above all, have fun!

J.


----------



## angiecandell (Dec 27, 2009)

I just got this same email. It was in my spam mail, and every once in a while, I go through it just to make sure. This can't be legit.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 28, 2009)

jbylake said:


> Offer to pay _them_ for the experience, then send them a bad check.
> J.


 
Sending them a bad check can get YOU in trouble, that'll really fix them but good...lol

We have an old family joke about a relative who is a really lousy driver "I'll get even with you, I'll wreck the car and kill all of us..."


----------



## nsupanda (Dec 30, 2009)

Cinka said:


> Update: I just called my bank to ask what MY penalties would be if I tried to cash I bad check and they said: A $4 fee and that's it.
> 
> So how does this work?


 
WRONG! Yeah, they would charge you the $4 fee, as well as take the money out of your account to pay for the bad check, even if it were to overdraw you.

That is the scam.  They write you a check for lets's say... $1000 (and they're probably going to tell you to send them $500 back).  You go to your bank and cash it.  The check comes back bad.  You now owe the bank $1004 and you've already sent scammer $500 as well.


----------



## Overread (Dec 30, 2009)

I think you have got something misunderstood there - why would the bank take money out of your account to pay your own account with if someone gives you a bad cheque? 
You person listed on a cheque as the payee is the one who will recieve the money from the cheque, not the bank itself - they simply process the transfer of money from one account to the other (hence the processing fee) and if the account to have money transfered out of it has insufficient funds to honour the amount on the  cheque in full the process is stopped and the money transfer does not take place (the cheque "bounces")


----------



## nsupanda (Dec 30, 2009)

Overread said:


> I think you have got something misunderstood there - why would the bank take money out of your account to pay your own account with if someone gives you a bad cheque?
> You person listed on a cheque as the payee is the one who will recieve the money from the cheque, not the bank itself - they simply process the transfer of money from one account to the other (hence the processing fee) and if the account to have money transfered out of it has insufficient funds to honour the amount on the cheque in full the process is stopped and the money transfer does not take place (the cheque "bounces")


 
Girl takes check to HER bank to cash it. Her bank gives her $1000 cash (nothing is taken out of her bank account). Check comes back a few days later to the bank as BAD. Bank then charges girl $4 fee.  To recover the $1000 in cash that the bank gave the girl, the bank will then take $1000 out of girl's account. Simple as that. I've been a banker for years and have seen this happen to several people.


----------



## nsupanda (Dec 30, 2009)

Overread said:


> ...and if the account to have money transfered out of it has insufficient funds to honour the amount on the cheque in full the process is stopped and the money transfer does not take place (the cheque "bounces")


 
It just doesn't work that way yet.  The bank will cash the check for the girl and send the check off for collection.  This whole process takes a day or two.  In the meantime, the scam has been said and done.  Hopefully the girl hasn't already paid the scammer the $500 so that she will be able to give the bank back their $1000.


----------



## Overread (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmm this must be a difference in how the UK and the US process cheques - UK side we don't get any money at all until the cheque has cleared (can take up to 3 working days to clear).
As I recall it is also possible that the amount might show in ones account before processing is completed but one would not be able to withdraw the full amount in the bank account (that is all monies present before the cheque and including it) untill after processing is fully completed.

It seems like a rather odd idea to hand the money over before the validity of the cheque is checked by the bank itself


----------



## digital flower (Dec 30, 2009)

Overread said:


> I think you have got something misunderstood there - why would the bank take money out of your account to pay your own account with if someone gives you a bad cheque?
> You person listed on a cheque as the payee is the one who will recieve the money from the cheque, not the bank itself - they simply process the transfer of money from one account to the other (hence the processing fee) and if the account to have money transfered out of it has insufficient funds to honour the amount on the  cheque in full the process is stopped and the money transfer does not take place (the cheque "bounces")



I am not sure if I am understanding what you are saying here but the bank actually holds the same amount of the check from the funds in your account. You are really "cashing" the check against your own funds and if it is returned not paid you forfeit your own money. 

This process is different from going to the same bank the check is drawn on and having it directly removed from their account or leaving the funds in your account until the check has cleared. In that case it would simply be removed from your balance and you would be charged the small fee. 

The check scammers seem to have a way that the checks take a long time to clear and they take off with your money before the check bounces.


----------



## nsupanda (Dec 30, 2009)

Overread said:


> Hmm this must be a difference in how the UK and the US process cheques - UK side we don't get any money at all until the cheque has cleared (can take up to 3 working days to clear).
> As I recall it is also possible that the amount might show in ones account before processing is completed but one would not be able to withdraw the full amount in the bank account (that is all monies present before the cheque and including it) untill after processing is fully completed.
> 
> It seems like a rather odd idea to hand the money over before the validity of the cheque is checked by the bank itself


 
The way we do it at my bank is:  we verify that the customer has enough money in their account to cover the funds of the check.  If that customer has enough to cover it, we cash it (we have to get supervisor's approval on checks over $5000).  If the person DEPOSITS the check, nothing is said unless the check is over $10,000.  Then a report has to be made and the person will have access to $100 that day and then they will have to wait a few days (so that the check has time to clear) to withdraw the money.

These scammers, however, are writing the checks in low amounts to avoid upper-managment banking officials to get involved.


----------



## jbylake (Dec 30, 2009)

PatrickHMS said:


> jbylake said:
> 
> 
> > Offer to pay _them_ for the experience, then send them a bad check.
> ...


O.K., then, send them an illegible check written in crayon...or tell them the "check's in the mail".....still no reason not to have a little fun.

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## gcanstyle (Feb 3, 2010)

omg. I just got the same email! I had a feeling it wasnt right because I asked for the clothing website or lookbook and she couldnt provide it. Good thing I researched and found this!


----------



## ShadowFox Photo (Mar 19, 2010)

Dear Photographer,

    My name is Tiffanie  Caulfield, I'm a freelance modeling agent. I e-mailed you regarding your  post on Where Professional Models Meet Model Photographers - ModelMayhem. I was thrilled when i saw your work and I  appreciate it. I work with a newly opened clothing store in MI named  Exclusive Wears. Currently we are working on promotional sales and  advert for the store, There are some models that are ready for the   publishing and posing of the Stores Sales Promo Magazine to boost their  sales and help them pave there way up the clothing industry meeting up  with the world of fashion today.


Sincerely I  will be honored if i can work with you on this project, you can come on  board has a professional Photographer, Shots will be taken to advertise  the stores products ranging from casual wears,Dinner gowns,cooperate  wears both for male and female.
   Three fantastic models will  be assigned to you,the models will be taking there shots for three  hours meaning you will be needed for the same period of time. Let me  know your charging plan for 3 hours just for a day shoot. The shot will  be held on the 31th March. 2010 and the pictures will be used for the  promotion sales and website designing.. The Store will be responsible  for the provision of getting you to the studio where the shoot will be  taking.In order to incorporate different flavor into the magazine the  shoot will be taking in different cities,as soon as we both agree, the  photographer will make arrangement for a suitable location for the shoot  and he will be coming over to meet you up so that the shooting can be  done in good time. Let me know if you're okay with $520 for 3 hours of  your time and service for all 3 models.


   In  order to be certainly sure that i have you booked for that date,funds  will be sent to you immediately on confirmation of your payment  information as clearly outlined below this e-mail. After payment has  been received, the photo shoot will be taken and sent to the store. The  whole crew (the Hair Stylist,the models,the wardrobe manager) will be  delighted to work with you.




In  order for booking arrangements to be made as soon as possible, I need  you to provide me with the following details:


Name  in full.
Residential address in full.
City..
State...
Zip/postal  code...
Phone number...(cell and home)
Age...
Sex...
E-mail  Address:
Charges...$520 (3 hours)
Any previous  experience...
I wait your quick response


Tiffanie  Caulfield


----------



## Cinka (Mar 19, 2010)

What's amazing is that they use the same name and almost exact email over and over. You'd think they'd figure it out...that is, unless it's working. Wonder how many people they've scammed.


----------



## wizzini (Mar 19, 2010)

I just got the message in question.  "Tiffany" claims to work with a store in Michigan.  I looked up the message info.  She's not from Michigan.  She's not even from USA.  The email I got came from IP 41.155.27.231.  This IP tracks back to the country of Mauritius, Africa.  

I guess the scammers moved out of Nigeria and into Mauritius.  It's best to avoid replying.  If you do respond, you run the risk of telling the spammers they have a real live address to do more spamming in the future.

PS: I did reply to the email, but gave him the info of my local special agent at the FBI in charge of internet crimes.  I hope they send him the check.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 20, 2010)

Maybe you guys can pull a reverse Nigerian 419 scam on them like that one who got the guy to send him cash first.

Tell them you have to pay a cash fee to deposit or cash checks at your bank since all of new rules because of the economy.  Tell them its a $40 fee to deposit a check until it clears.  And then the $40 will be refunded once the check clears.  And it has to be paid in cash first!

Maybe someone will get a sucker from the people looking for suckers.


----------



## BLD_007 (Mar 20, 2010)

Cinka said:


> The other day I received this:
> 
> Dear Photographer,
> 
> ...



I read through the post and not one person had this idea. To make sure, 100% that this is not a scam, get a contract. In the contract, it will say "Any payment over the said amount above shall be collected and not returned" 

or something like that + all the other meat a contract should have.


Also, they said they would drive you? What if they get all your stuff in the car and before you get in, they drive off? 

They could be looking to rob you.


also, use a proxy to send the email =p


----------



## gsgary (Mar 20, 2010)

Overread said:


> Hmm this must be a difference in how the UK and the US process cheques - UK side we don't get any money at all until the cheque has cleared (can take up to 3 working days to clear).
> As I recall it is also possible that the amount might show in ones account before processing is completed but one would not be able to withdraw the full amount in the bank account (that is all monies present before the cheque and including it) untill after processing is fully completed.
> 
> It seems like a rather odd idea to hand the money over before the validity of the cheque is checked by the bank itself




Thats why the US banks got the banking industry in such a mess and now every country is in the ****


----------



## davextreme (Mar 20, 2010)

OMG...thats awesome.  I just received the same email.  I immediately knew it was bull****, the grammer is like an 8th grader and there are words misspelled.  I am going to play along and see how far ir goes.  I'll keep ya posted.  If nothing else comes out of this, I found this site.  So I am up already.


----------



## Cinka (Mar 28, 2010)

Someone contacted me after viewing this thread and told me he'd gotten similar emails from "Tiffanie". He's decided to play along to see how far it goes and if they indeed mail him a check and in what amount. I'll keep everyone posted. 

He also received a secondary email using a different name. Another version of the email floating around: 

Dear Photographer
My name is Williams Gregory, I'm a freelance modeling agent.I
e-mailed you regarding your post on Where Professional Models Meet Model Photographers - ModelMayhem. I was
thrilled when i saw your work and I appreciate it. I work with a newly
opened clothing store in California named Exclusive Wears.Currently
we are working on promotional sales and advert for the store; There
are some models that are ready for the  publishing and posing of the
Stores Sales Promo Magazine to boost their sales and help them pave
there way up the clothing industry meeting up with the world of
fashion today.The shoot will be taken in several cities yours
inclusive,the Stylist crew we all come down to your location to have
the shoot for the conveniency of all Photographers,this is one of the
reason why we are trying to have you booked for that date..
Sincerely I will be honored if i can work with you on this project,you
can come on board has a professional Photographer,Shots will be
taken to advertise the stores products ranging from casual
wears,Dinner gowns,cooperate wears both for male and female.
Two models will be assigned to you,here are some of their details to
help you out in preparation.

1 :Allana Williams
    Age : 22
    Gender:Female
    Height :5' 6"
    Weight :117 lbs
    Hair colour :Brown
    Hair length :Medium
    Eye color :Blue
    Ethnicity :Caucasian
    Skin color :Tanned

2 :Tanya smith
    Age : 23
    Gender : Female
    Height: 5' 6"
    Weight: 125 lbs
    Hair color: Brown
    Hair length: Shoulder Length
    Eye color: Brown
    Ethnicity: Hispanic
    Skin color: Brown

The models will be taking their shoots for three hours meaning you
will be needed for the same amount of time as well. Let me know
your charging plan for 3 hours just for a day shoot.The shoot will be
held on the 10th and 11th April 2010 and 12th and 13th of April 2010
for those who are booked up for that date, the pictures will be used
for the promotion sales and website designing.. The Store will be
responsible for the provision of getting you to the studio where the
shoot will be taken.In order to incorporate different flavor into the
magazine the shoot will be taken in different cities,as soon as we
both agree,the makeup artists will make arrangement for a suitable
location for the shoot and he will be coming over to meet you up so
that the shooting can be done in good time. Let me know if you're ok
with $420 for 3 hours of your time and service for all 2 models.
In order to be certainly sure that i have you booked for that
date,funds will be sent to you immediately on confirmation of your
payment information as clearly outlined below this e-mail.Presently
the Make-up Artist is on a job and he will be working on this job with
you,therefore the sponsor will draft out his payment along with yours
so when you receive your check cash it out deduct your charges and
have the balance sent to the Make-up Artist,After payment has been
received, the photo shoot will be taken and sent to the store. The
whole crew (the Hair Stylist,the models,the Make-up manager) will be
delighted to work with you.In order for booking arrangements to be
made as soon as possible,I need you to provide me with the following
details:

Name in full.
Residential address in full.
City..
State...
Zip/postal code...
Phone number...(cell and home)
Age...
Sex...
E-mail Address:
Charges...$420 (3 hours)
Any previous experience...

The best way to contact is via e-mail..
williams.gregory22@yahoo.com
I await your quick response

Regards

Williams Gregory


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 29, 2010)

I did a search on Photographer scam this morning.

It seems the trick with the exclusive wears scam is they send you a check for your services and extra to pay others when the shoot occurs (you run the shoot for them). Then all of a sudden they cancel the shoot after you recieve their check. But for your time, you get to keep half of what they sent you for a cancellation fee (nice of them). But request you return to them the other half (since the others don't need payed). Of course its an international check that takes a long time to finally clear. 30 days or more. But in most cases your bank will allow the funds in your account to be used. After 30 days or so, its found that the check is fraudulent. Your bank removes the funds and charges you a bad check fee. And of course in that time you were supposed to have sent back 1/2 as a refund to the scammer.

If you wanted to play with them. I would agree to do it. But of course never deposit their check. Then come up with reasons to just plain cost them money. Like saying you cant afford return postage and already bought them a money order for their refund. Just saying your broke and make them send you a stamped envelope with postage paid by them to get the MO back to them. Or other ways to get them to spend a little money and scam them in the end.


----------



## photoop (Aug 26, 2010)

jbylake said:


> Wanna really have some fun? Email them back, going into great detail, how you couldn't possibly accept money for such a valuable learning experience, with such a solid and reputable company. Offer to charter your own jet, make your own lodging arrangements, and bring your own staff or assistants. Offer to pay _them_ for the experience, then send them a bad check. Go to some of the most disgusting porn sites you can find, select some ultra deviant (barely legal) pictures, download them, and send them as your most relevant representative work. Throw in a couple of lousy point and shoot photo's of a fire hydrant, just for good measure.
> 
> Make sure your cc includes (visible to all) their states attorney general, your states attorney general, the CIA, the NSA, the FBI, the National Orginzation for Women (NOW), and throw in a couple of Radical Muslim Jihadist's websites just for good measure. (No Veiled ladies please). Heck, might throw in the POTUS, just for fun.
> 
> ...


 

Yep these are from usually africa and they get away with it. Now if we try it in the U.S. we would be put in jail.


----------



## photoop (Aug 26, 2010)

I got mine today, lol. 

Dear Photoshop Wizard,

    My name is Elizabeth Fennewald, I'm a freelance modeling agent. I e-mailed you regarding your post on www.modelmayhem.com. I was thrilled when i saw your work and I appreciate it. I work with a newly opened clothing store in California named Exclusive Wears. Currently we are working on promotional sales and advert for the store, There are some models that are ready for the  publishing and posing of the Stores Sales Promo Magazine to boost their sales and help them pave there way up the clothing industry meeting up with the world of fashion today.


Sincerely I will be honored if i can work with you on this project,you can come on board has a professional Photoshop Wizard, Shots will be taken to advertise the stores products ranging from casual wears,Dinner gowns,cooperate wears both for male and female.
   Series of fantastic models pictutes will be assigned to you for editing,the models will be taking there shots is different style, location and background. Let me know your charging plan for collections of pictures editing.The shot will be held on the 3rd of sept. 2010 and the pictures will be used for the promotion sales and website designing.. The Store will be responsible for the provision of getting you to the studio or location where the shoot will be taking.In order to incorporate different flavor into the magazine the shoot will be taking in different cities,as soon as we both agree, the photographer will make arrangement for a suitable location for the shoot and he will be coming over to meet you up so that the shooting can be done in good time. Let me know if you're ok with $520 for collection or picture editing for a Model.


   In order to be certainly sure that i have you booked for that date,funds will be sent to you immediately on confirmation for agreement of your payment information is clearly outlined below this e-mail. After payment has been received, the photo shoot will be taken and sent to the store. The whole crew (the Hari Stylist,the models,the wardrobe manager and Photographer) will be delighted to work with you.




In order for booking arrangements to be made as soon as possible, I need you to provide me with the following details:


Name in full:
Residential address in full:
City:
State:
Zip/postal code:
Phone numbercell and home)
E-mail Address:
Charges...$520
Any previous experience...
I wait your quick response


Elizabeth Fennewald.


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 26, 2010)

davextreme said:


> OMG...thats awesome.  I just received the same email.  I immediately knew it was bull****, the grammer is like an 8th grader and there are words misspelled.  I am going to play along and see how far ir goes.  I'll keep ya posted.  If nothing else comes out of this, I found this site.  So I am up already.




I know you lot think you invented everything, including the English language, but a lot of our English is spelled differently to yours, grammer is grammar by the way. H


----------



## msf (Aug 26, 2010)

I didnt get one, I feel left out.  I guess she looked at my website and wasnt thrilled at what she saw


----------



## DanEitreim (Aug 31, 2010)

What am I missing here? Obviously this is a scam, but if you weren't sure...Seems pretty simple. Assuming you are willing to risk $4 to test the waters, keep the emails as proof of the agreement, then when they ask for the money back say no. Count it as found money and let it sit in your account for a month or so just to be sure the check has either cleared or bounced. Then the most you can lose is $4.


----------



## alexisloveskota (Sep 20, 2014)

This is still going on years later....


DanEitreim said:


> What am I missing here? Obviously this is a scam, but if you weren't sure...Seems pretty simple. Assuming you are willing to





DanEitreim said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Mr Charles Powell, I'm a freelance modeling agent.I e-mailed you regarding your post on model mayhem. I was thrilled when i saw your work and I appreciate it. I work with a newly opened clothing store named Exclusive Wears.Currently we are working on promotional sales and advert for the store; There are some models that are ready for the  publishing and posing of the Stores Sales Promo Magazine to boost their sales and help them pave there way up the clothing industry meeting up with the world of fashion today.
> Sincerely I will be honored if i can work with you on this project,you can come on board has a professional Hair Stylist,Shots will be taken in different cities including your location to advertise the stores products ranging from casual wears,Dinner gowns,co operate wears both for male and female if you are interested.Please get back to me.
> ...


----------

